# Pear tree limbs dying from top down



## Fifa (Mar 9, 2012)

I planted an Akres Home Pear purchased at master gardners sale. Trimmed the limbs. Tree looks healthy. Leafing out. However the limbs are starting to die from top down. Bark is peeling and limbs are turning brown. Some new chutes close to top are dying as the rot ( for lack of a better word) reaches it. Can post a picture when I figure out how.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like root dysfunction. Really need pictures.


----------



## Fifa (Mar 9, 2012)

*1st attempt at attaching a picture*

Here is a picture of the top limbs.
The only thing I did when planting is put in some compost. It was damp but looked completely composted. My first try with compost. View attachment 228031


----------



## mrkcruzr (Mar 9, 2012)

Could have been a result of improper pruning, looks like quite a stub there. Looks like frost damage too but not if that's possible in TX.


----------



## Fifa (Mar 10, 2012)

mrkcruzr said:


> Could have been a result of improper pruning, looks like quite a stub there. Looks like frost damage too but not if that's possible in TX.



We did have a slight frost. But it keeps moving down the limb. Those limbs were doing good for a while. 
Not sure if I should trim them again to cut the bad part off and put something on the tips. However, there is one limb I didn't trim and it is doing the same thing. Not sure what to do. 
Dig it up and clean the roots?


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 10, 2012)

Although resistant, looks like Erwinia infection. Fire blight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mrkcruzr (Mar 10, 2012)

Ed may be right, if you plan on doing more pruning you should disinfect your prunner after every cut. I don't think cleaning the roots will do any thing but I could be wrong.


----------

